# Horse yawns A LOT



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I have had my horse for a little over a year and he has always been a big yawner...especially after our rides. After I untack him and let him roam the arena to roll he comes back over to me and yawns multiple times in a row. Or at the very end of our ride while we are standing in the middle chatting with friends he will yawn. I never really thought about it until today. 

I have read that they yawn because of stress/anxiety, but he does not seem stressed or anxious at all. But when I feel he would be anxious (new horses arriving on the property, horses leaving the arena ect) he never once yawned. He yawns, drops his head, licking his lips, hind leg relaxed and starts to fall asleep and will do this multiple times some days. They also said it could be pain related...his saddle fits, he is in a mild double jointed d ring snaffle that he seems happy in (or we hack around in a halter), bridle is adjusted properly, he had his teeth checked in November, his belly is constantly gurgling so his gut is moving, he seems completely fine. I guess stomach ulcers could potentially be a problem, but he isn't showing signs for that to be the cause unless it is very mild...he's not nipping at his sides, he is a VERY good eater and I always see him eating and he will eat anything you offer him along with his free choice hay and his 1/2 scoop oats morning/evening, he is at a great weight, he does lay down occasionally to sleep but not excessively (never seen him...just the pee stains to prove it), his coat is healthy and very thick, he lets me touch/curry/brush his abdomen/girth area with no fuss, but he is cinchy he always has been...even at his previous owners home (only in cross ties...if I tighten the cinch in the arena before I get on he is fine). He can be very lazy/sour while working and would much prefer a trail ride over arena work...but he has always been like that. The vet will be out soon for vaccines so I could ask him to look him over while he is out if I feel I have a reason to worry. I'm also going to look into having a chiro come out too, just to see if he needs a readjusting. 

Should I worry about his frequent yawning?


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Sometimes yawning is just a way for them to take things in, not in reaction to stress, but just relaxing and thinking things over. Also sometimes some horses are just so relaxed, and comfortable, that they yawn, and fall half asleep no matter what's going on. Unless he really shows other signs of pain, or anxiety, nervousness etc., I wouldn't be too worried. 

If you feel really concerned, next time you talk to your vet, or trainer, maybe just bring it up with them. The girthiness seems like maybe a learned behavior at this point, that for some reason something about the cross ties reminds him of some bad experience or something, as that's the only time he has a problem. He sounds like he's just one relaxed guy.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I wouldn't worry. My friend's horse I rode for a while used to yawn before the ride and after the ride.
My horse yawns after his lunge sessions, whenever he feels like it, after a grooming session.. he just yawns a lot 

I see it as a sign of relaxation... he feels safe, secure, calm, relaxed.. mine can yawn even 6-8 times in a row after a grooming session... 10 minutes after put back in the pasture after lunge he will yawn too...


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank goodness lol. I always thought of it as a sign of relaxation because he always seems so relaxed when he yawns. But I was looking through photos on my phone and I had probably like 15-20 and was like hmmmm, is it normal for him to yawn this much? And my friend said the other day "awh! he yawns soooooo much lol hes so cute!" So I started to look into it...I guess its just his little quirk


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

Interesting thought... How are you after rides? A lady I knew who showed dogs and horses (and a biology professor) once told me among other things yawning signals relaxation to other animals and crosses many species. For example prey animals seam less scared of a yawning relaxed lion and graze closer knowing the danger is minimal. She would purposely yawn before entering the show ring to relax her animals. It might be rubbish but maybe he's telling you to relax? It's also been proven yawning is contagious so maybe he's getting it from you? Who knows! Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

When the vet comes out have him check your horse's teeth. Yawning *can* be a sign of oral discomfort, even if the horse is eating fine.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Elana said:


> When the vet comes out have him check your horse's teeth. Yawning *can* be a sign of oral discomfort, even if the horse is eating fine.


He gets them checked twice a year (fall and spring)  he will be getting them checked again in April when the vet comes out.


----------

